# Meeting people?



## Hallie90 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

I've just moved to the UAE from the US and I'm going to be here for about a year. I'm currently living in Ajman, though I often go to Dubai. I feel kind of lost in regards to meeting people.  I've been here for about a month and I'm bored out of my mind! I know this might seem like a silly question, but I hope someone can guide me in the right direction as to where I can go (for example, a book club or something). I'm a 23 year old female just hoping to make some friends that I can go out with!


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

get ready for a queue of potential best friends from this moment


----------



## Hallie90 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sounds awesome to me! hahaha


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

what state are you from?


----------



## Hallie90 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm from Northern Virginia. I still haven't gotten used to the life here. lol.


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

If you're staying in Ajman, one of the best places to go there is Corniche: there's beach and many restaurants down there. Don't know any book club over there though lol


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hallie90 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've just moved to the UAE from the US and I'm going to be here for about a year. I'm currently living in Ajman, though I often go to Dubai. I feel kind of lost in regards to meeting people.  I've been here for about a month and I'm bored out of my mind! I know this might seem like a silly question, but I hope someone can guide me in the right direction as to where I can go (for example, a book club or something). I'm a 23 year old female just hoping to make some friends that I can go out with!


why not join a gym with classes? pick up a hobby? like diving? I met a lot of people through diving


----------



## shamoosa (Apr 28, 2014)

Uh-oh. Female, you say? Brace yourself... ;] Which reminds me, I have no friends here.


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

Tinder!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Meetup.com and Internations.org are good sites to meet new people and mingle. I have met some good and bad people on them just like you would anywhere else so give them a go.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Meetup.com and Internations.org are good sites to meet new people and mingle. I have met some good and bad people on them just like you would anywhere else so give them a go.


 And Social Circles. Plus there's a thread in the stickies for meeting people.


----------



## mikaelus (Apr 28, 2014)

Aren't there any real life Expatforum meetups?  Are expats here just chatting online, no face to face contact?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mikaelus said:


> Aren't there any real life Expatforum meetups?  Are expats here just typing online, no face to face contact?


Hi,
Well funny you should say that - i met up with a member from this forum last night at a function at the British Embassy!
It was not planned - but it was great to meet them face to face!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mikaelus (Apr 28, 2014)

One member, on one night, by accident?  WTH!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mikaelus said:


> Aren't there any real life Expatforum meetups?  Are expats here just chatting online, no face to face contact?


Check the stickies.


----------



## mikaelus (Apr 28, 2014)

WTH, wanting to meet other posters is inappropriate? I mean, I can understand you don't want desperate single guys to harass females here, but come on - no organized meetups here?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

thats because after a while people lose interest and stop showing up for events.
there have been some thursday night drinks, quiz nights, the Dubai entertainer food roulette etc. Apparently some newbies did meet up last friday - if I were to hazard a guess, if they were to organise more meetups at some point they would do so without feeling the need to invite new people or using expatforum.
Check out the Sandpit in any case The Sandpit - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad if you haven't done so already


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Hallie90 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've just moved to the UAE from the US and I'm going to be here for about a year. I'm currently living in Ajman, though I often go to Dubai. I feel kind of lost in regards to meeting people.  I've been here for about a month and I'm bored out of my mind! I know this might seem like a silly question, but I hope someone can guide me in the right direction as to where I can go (for example, a book club or something). I'm a 23 year old female just hoping to make some friends that I can go out with!


Hi Hallie90... You can go to Fujairah for a weekend trip, or hitch hiking in the Hatta mountains... But still in weekdays you wont have anything to do, and well the summers are on..so sit back relax till Nov.. or plan a trip to some place else !!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rsinner said:


> thats because after a while people lose interest and stop showing up for events.
> there have been some thursday night drinks, quiz nights, the Dubai entertainer food roulette etc. Apparently some newbies did meet up last friday - if I were to hazard a guess, if they were to organise more meetups at some point they would do so without feeling the need to invite new people or using expatforum.
> Check out the Sandpit in any case The Sandpit - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad if you haven't done so already


Like I said, check the stickies


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Just realised that Entertainer Roulette died. Anyone interested in starting it up again? Maybe reduce it to once monthly rather than twice a month?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I swear I posted in here??


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> I swear I posted in here??


Inappropriately!


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Inappropriately!


C'mon, he was just being honest and specific ))


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Inappropriately!


It was a joke :lol:


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

xxxxxxxxxx said:


> Hey hallie wanna meet up and hang out tonite watch a movie and have a few drinks later on. I am sailing in th same boat and I think we should meet call me xxxxxxxxx


You forgot to mention the "clothing optional" part. Oh, and the rohypnol.


----------



## sonny2323 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey i am from usa and new to dubai, just wanting to meet and make new friends.


----------



## dedicated (May 3, 2014)

Hi Hallie

PM if you would like to meet for a coffee


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Well funny you should say that - i met up with a member from this forum last night at a function at the British Embassy!
> It was not planned - but it was great to meet them face to face!
> Cheers
> Steve


I knew it. This website is ran by the British secret Service.

Are things really boring back home that you are spying on mindless internet anonymous trolls?

Did it involve chaps yelling at LCD screens?

Sorry, but official funcations are so boooooring and fake, oh elloo gooovnaa, ur excellency, yes yess indeed, long live the queen, fancy a cup of tea?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I knew it. This website is ran by the British secret Service.
> 
> Are things really boring back home that you are spying on mindless internet anonymous trolls?
> 
> ...


Hi,
For your information - it was the launch of a new company in Dubai.
They happened to use the Embassy lawn as their launch location - rather nice it was too!
What the heck is a "funcation"?
If you mean function - then I can't possibly imagine how you would know what one is like - you you are far too menial to get an invite!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## venomsaajid (Feb 7, 2013)

Hallie90 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've just moved to the UAE from the US and I'm going to be here for about a year. I'm currently living in Ajman, though I often go to Dubai. I feel kind of lost in regards to meeting people.  I've been here for about a month and I'm bored out of my mind! I know this might seem like a silly question, but I hope someone can guide me in the right direction as to where I can go (for example, a book club or something). I'm a 23 year old female just hoping to make some friends that I can go out with!


Hey Hallie90 

theres lots of things u can do in Dubai/ Ajman... but it all depends on what sorta fun you wanna have. Some like dolling up and going to clubs every night on spending sprees or shopping for expensive brands and roaming Malls whilst others love doing real stuff like hanging around the beach/ Skate Parks/ bbq and picnics, playing with toy guns (me n my friends do that), sports stuff/ visiting pubs and bars for general socializing, the movies and more mildly fun but hilarious stuff. Im a 23 year old from an island... fit into the latter part of mild entertainment. 
So ya it depends on what kinda fun u wanna have....


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

Hallie90 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've just moved to the UAE from the US and I'm going to be here for about a year. I'm currently living in Ajman, though I often go to Dubai. I feel kind of lost in regards to meeting people.  I've been here for about a month and I'm bored out of my mind! I know this might seem like a silly question, but I hope someone can guide me in the right direction as to where I can go (for example, a book club or something). I'm a 23 year old female just hoping to make some friends that I can go out with!


Hey Hallie, hope you managed to get lots of friends in this friend-giving land, well anyways, wanted to ask if you could help me to get a book from the States. Amazon does not ship here so need someone in the States to order and mail it here. Do you know someone in the US who could do it? Could not send you a PM hence writing here.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

aboo ibraheem said:


> Hey Hallie, hope you managed to get lots of friends in this friend-giving land, well anyways, wanted to ask if you could help me to get a book from the States. Amazon does not ship here so need someone in the States to order and mail it here. Do you know someone in the US who could do it? Could not send you a PM hence writing here.


You can open a shop and ship account and use that to order from Amazon. If you google it, you will find out how to do it. Asking someone you don't know to do this seems very inappropriate to me.


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> You can open a shop and ship account and use that to order from Amazon. If you google it, you will find out how to do it. Asking someone you don't know to do this seems very inappropriate to me.


Asking someone I don't know seems quite appropriate to me. It's simply yes or no. Besides if I knew someone there, I'd ask someone I knew. 

I tried to order in different ways, didn't work. Thanks for go-and-google-it-advice though.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

It struck me as creepy.


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

Hallie?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

WHY would anybody bring in something to another country for a stranger?
What if there is something illegal stashed in the book (or whatever you're asked to bring)?

Please stop hazzling poor Hallie.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

aboo ibraheem said:


> I tried to order in different ways, didn't work. Thanks for go-and-google-it-advice though.


So you are saying you tried the Shop and Ship service that Bedougirl suggested and that didn't work?


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

rsinner said:


> So you are saying you tried the Shop and Ship service that Bedougirl suggested and that didn't work?


Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## amandaa (Jun 24, 2014)

Kindly update us with your current situation  How many friends you made after that post?


----------

